# Luftwaffe Aces Biographies and Victory Claims



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

Was wondering if any one has seen or purchased this series of books. Are they any good or worth the money? As I am thinking of getting a set.

Luftwaffe Aces | Product Tags | Wing Leader


Many thanks in advance Paul


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2014)

I mentioned these a few weeks ago Paul, in a thread announcing their publication. 
Apart from the extracts on their web site, I haven't seen the books, but the RAF versions got good reviews, and the other books I've had from them, such as the Luftwaffe Crash Archive series, and monographs on such things as B-17, B-24, Do-17, and Mosquito units, have been good. Perhaps at first glance a little pricey for the soft-back volumes mentioned, but they're cheaper by pre-order, and there's obviously a lot of work goes into them, so worth the expense I think.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Terry, must have missed the thread. Still debating on getting a set. Might go for it around Febuary next year .


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Good stuff Paul. I'm debating whether or not to get their new books on the Polish contribution in the RAF. I seem to have been spending a bit lately so, like you, I'll wait and decide around late January or early February. That said, my existing bookshelves have now reached total capacity, and I don't have room for any more !


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Paul. I'm debating whether or not to get their new books on the Polish contribution in the RAF. I seem to have been spending a bit lately so, like you, I'll wait and decide around late January or early February. That said, my existing bookshelves have now reached total capacity, and I don't have room for any more !



I agree with you Terry, that is my biggest problem right now as I do need another book case. They are all maxed out and well my wish list of books seems to be getting longer and not shorter. Right now that series is not offered in the US that I know of so that makes it harder as well unless some one here knows a dealer in the states. Amazon does not carry them.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

I'll see what I can find out Paul, or I can ask them if they have a US agent, or can send to the 'States and at what cost etc. 
If worst comes to the worst, I can always get them, and then send them on - might work, depending on shipping costs ?


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 20, 2014)

Airframes said:


> I'll see what I can find out Paul, or I can ask them if they have a US agent, or can send to the 'States and at what cost etc.
> If worst comes to the worst, I can always get them, and then send them on - might work, depending on shipping costs ?



Thanks Terry, If I do something I will let you know, for that much money I really want to see more info on the books before I buy. As is I just bought 4 more today that are in the other thread LOL.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 20, 2014)

Yep, it's quite an investment for the full set so, like you, I'd certainly want to know, and hopefully see more before taking the plunge.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2014)

Definitely want to see contents, then I will decide on whether the outlay is worth it...


----------

